# Artificial Pacman Frog food



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen this "food" that Zoo Med are selling for Pacman frogs? I noticed it when I was reading through frog forums the other day and some people are swearing by it whereas other people wont touch it.

Pacman Frog Food

I really dont know what to make of it, Pacmans are hardly the best eaters in the world but there are so many out there that are on terrible diets due to people constantly feeding them pinkies and the such. I suppose if it eats it ok its getting all the nutrients its needs.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm using Herp Craft pacman food and also have Samurai pac food. Samurai developed their own food, they are breeders of cornuta and the Samurai apricot and peppermint frogs etc 
I have also asked Mike Matson (Mikes Phat Frogs) about it and he says it's good stuff in fact the only time he's had issues with frogs is when he's fed live foods and they've been carrying parasites and passed these on to the frog. You don't need to feed this daily and it contains all calcium and vits I'm using it and my frogs love it but I'm not using this alone still offering dubias, lob worms etc 
Hikari have also introduced a new pac food in pellet form that doesn't require mixing but unfortunately no plans to release it here in the UK I'd say try it !

HTH Lisa :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not really a fan of any 'complete' diets.. because they never are. They're constantly tweaked and altered etc and on top of that there's no mental stimulation from feeding the same thing time and again. Especially a non moving lump of paste! Even frogs that do nothing still require a little enrichment here and there (in my opinion anyways) and seeing as eating seems to be the only thing they're good at, it may as well be dietary enrichment :lol2:

Of course we can never replicate the massive variety of insect prey they would eat in the wild, so anything we can do to ensure a well balanced diet can only be a good thing, so in moderation I don't see the harm. In fact I've been meaning to try my 2 on it at some point. I don't think I would ever rely on it too much though, too much faffing and poking at them for my liking too trying to get them to eat it from what I've seen!


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

I use samurai food and the frog takes it from the tweezers without any coaxing however, I also feed crickets, dubias, worms and smelt.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

It's definitely interesting. I've never had issues with feeding pacmans , but saw this stuff earlier this year in a US pet shops. Obviously a market for it though. Will have to get some and try it.


----------

